# Fat Yak Changed My Life



## zoidbergmerc (31/3/10)

As is tradition for me every Tuesday when I'm forced to say at my GF's parents house I get 6 pack of a different beer. This week was Fat Yak, OMG it's amazing.

I did a quick search of the recipie DB but didn't find anything... HOW DO I MAKE MY PALE ALES TASTE THIS GOOD?!??!!

I'm guessing it's all in the hops, So I was thinking of making some coopers Pale Ale with 200g Crystal but what hops should I use?


----------



## bum (31/3/10)

Cascade early-ish and nelson sauvin late. Dunno how good they'll sit with that tin, though. Maybe boil it off a bit.

[EDIT: well, maybe not early-ish for the cascade but I'd let the NS in later]


----------



## Mitcho (31/3/10)

+1 zoidbergmerc

tried this about 6 months ago in Penola, SA, and was completely blown away. had a few last night and same same. the hops in this brew are amazing. brilliant pallet.

would love an extract recipe if possible.

off topic, but has anyone tried that Red Angus (or similar)? got a 6'er from Uncle Dans a few weeks ago and was well impressed.


----------



## scoundrel (31/3/10)

get rid of the kit and use 3kg of pale malt extract, not pre-hopped then you might get something close to it but not exactly fat yak.


----------



## Munut (31/3/10)

I think I found this on AHB. I haven't made it yet so don't how good it is. If you can do kits you can do extract and your beers come out a lot better, you'll never look back. 

View attachment FAT_YAK_CLONE.doc


----------



## zoidbergmerc (31/3/10)

Damn you and your Word documents! Now I have to install that too!!

I'll install word now and brew it tomorrow then report back here with my findings.


----------



## Mitcho (31/3/10)

What you gonna put down zoidy??


----------



## Siborg (1/4/10)

Yeah, I'm a fan too. It's the only decent beer on tap at the Espy in St. Kilda, where I often go to see decent live bands.


----------



## zoidbergmerc (1/4/10)

i suppose I'll try,

2KG pale Male
1KG Amber Malt
500g Dex

150g Crystal Malt

25g Cascade @ 60min
12g Nelson @20min
12g Cascade @ 20min
25g Nelson @ 0min

Suggestions? Comments? Ideas? Critique?


----------



## Munut (1/4/10)

FAT YAK CLONE

1.5kg Blackrock Unhopped Light Malt Extract
1.5kg Blackrock Unhopped Amber Malt Extract
0.5kg Light Dry Malt Extract

100g Light Crystal 60
200g CaraPils

15g Cascade @ 60 min
10g Nelson Sauvin @ 60min
15g Cascade @ 20 min
10g Nelson Sauvin @ 20min
15g Cascade @ Flameout
10g Nelson Sauvin @ Flameout
15g Cascade Dry Hopped after primary

SAF US-05 Yeast

there ya go mate does that help.


----------



## Mitcho (1/4/10)

Still a bit new Zoidy.

Can you break down your recipe for me (ie times, dates, ingredients etc) sorry.


----------



## zoidbergmerc (1/4/10)

Yeast! Yes I'll need that too......

My wild Guess wasn't too far off your clone recipe


----------



## zoidbergmerc (1/4/10)

Mitcho said:


> Still a bit new Zoidy.
> 
> Can you break down your recipe for me (ie times, dates, ingredients etc) sorry.



i don't know what you're asking?


----------



## Mitcho (1/4/10)

What does pale Male mean? What is the total litreage? Yeast? Sorry, just keen to get one of these beautiful bad boys of my own going. almost tempted to rush down to the offie for a cheeky fat yak..!!!


----------



## zoidbergmerc (1/4/10)

Mitcho said:


> What does pale Male mean? What is the total litreage? Yeast? Sorry, just keen to get one of these beautiful bad boys of my own going. almost tempted to rush down to the offie for a cheeky fat yak..!!!



See what you do is you find a white pasty nerdy guy from your work's IT dept. and you grind him up into a fine powder.

LOL best\worst speeeling error ever!

i really meant pale Malt and it's a 20L batch so even if it's poor quality it'll still get you quite pished.


----------



## Mitcho (1/4/10)

LOL, very, very poor effort (still, a slight giggle).

Thanks for clearing that up. Am keen to know how this turns out. I'm putting down a Coopers 2 can on the weekend (earlier post).


----------



## zoidbergmerc (1/4/10)

I just finished my Coopers Pale Ale, 

I got half the can and poured it into my stock pot with some boiling water and added:

12g D-Sazz @ 60 min, 
12g D-Sazz @ 30 min and 
12g D-Sazz @ 0 mins.

It was Ok.... Better than without the hops that's for sure.

Next time I'd maybe swap the 20min D-sazz for cascade hops.


----------



## jetfoley (1/4/10)

This is my Fat Yak Clone,
Went down a treat. Pretty close.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...amp;recipe=1032

Just do a 20 min boil, and Mash at 67c.


----------



## beerDingo (1/4/10)

Anyone got an AG recipe for this?

From what others have said, I';m thinking something like:

2.5kg Pale Ale
1kg Amber Malt
.1kg light crystal 60
.2kg Carapil

Then hop additions similar to what people have said here.

I would have thought that that would be a little much Amber Malt, but then again, I don't have much practice with formulating my own recipes to clone beer's.

Also, am I wrong in thinking that this is a CUB, or fosters owned beer?

edit: upped the Pale Ale by .5 kg to compensate for dry malt extract.


----------



## cdbrown (1/4/10)

Yep - Matilda Bay Brewing is part of CUB group


----------



## beerDingo (1/4/10)

Best CUB beer that I can think of.



cdbrown said:


> Yep - Matilda Bay Brewing is part of CUB group


----------



## HoppingMad (1/4/10)

Spoke to the Matilda Bay guys at recent Micro Showcase. From what I gather they pretty much use two malts from what I heard - one base (pale?) and a cara (could be caramunich, carapils or JW caramalt - got me beat there). So don't try to add too many flavours in on the malt side - this is a hop driven beer.

For big breweries, simple recipe = cheap and keeps bean counters happy. 

The late hopping tastes all cascade to me. Believe they use flowers in the late hop. Haven't been to the garage brewery where it's made but would suspect they use a 'hop back' to add them, circulating hot wort through the hops prior to chilling.

If you check out their website is says 'A hint of Nelson Sauvin' so I would go easy on the amounts of NS. When I've brewed with lots of NS you get a wine-like flavour and this beer doesn't get a bit hit of this - meaning the floral cascade is the dominator.

Hopper.


----------



## DKS (1/4/10)

I just so happen to have one ear,

American Pale Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 10/02/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Daz 
Boil Time: 75 min 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 40.5 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4000.00 gm BB Ale (6.0 EBC) Grain 80.00 % 
400.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 8.00 % 
350.00 gm Carapils (5.0 EBC) Grain 7.00 % 
250.00 gm BB Wheat (3.2 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (60 min) Hops 11.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (30 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (20 min) Hops 11.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (10 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
5.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.22 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Polyclar (Secondary 1.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs Am Ale 1056 (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.047 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.044 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.67 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.43 % 
Bitterness: 34.6 IBU Calories: 408 cal/l 
Est Color: 10.0 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile



Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash At 65 C


----------



## Pete2501 (1/4/10)

I must have a bad batch. I'm not rating it that high. I'd prefer my normal all cascade pale ale atm.


----------



## DKS (1/4/10)

Pete2501 said:


> I must have a bad batch. I'm not rating it that high. I'd prefer my normal all cascade pale ale atm.




I would like to give that a try Pete. Can you recommend a commercial version for a target to clone? 
All cascade, citrus and fruity? I'de like to give that a go. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## Pete2501 (1/4/10)

My favourite commercial beer atm is Hercules double IPA by Great Divide Brewing co. 
I didn't mind the LC IPA but still thought it was lacking hop resin and alcohol warmth. 

Fat Yak used to taste nice and hoppy with a good malt flavour but the hop flavours I'd been getting last night as the beer warmed up were earthy and the malt sweetness started to be overwhelmed by this. I could only drink this as a session beer going through them quickly so they're cold. 

I like to leave my beer to warm up some times so that I can find out what the cold is hiding. 


All my beers are extract. I haven't had any flavour issues. 
@ 23litres
Light liquid malt extract. 
800g dex
500g light malt
200g maltodextrin
300g 60l crystal
US-05
20g 60 min
20g 15 min 
20g 5 min
30g+ of pellets or plugs for dry hopping.



With all that said I've had Fatyak before and rated it pretty high. I think it was just this batch.


----------



## DKS (1/4/10)

Pete2501 said:


> My favourite commercial beer atm is Hercules double IPA by Great Divide Brewing co.
> I didn't mind the LC IPA but still thought it was lacking hop resin and alcohol warmth.
> 
> Fat Yak used to taste nice and hoppy with a good malt flavour but the hop flavours I'd been getting last night as the beer warmed up were earthy and the malt sweetness started to be overwhelmed by this. I could only drink this as a session beer going through them quickly so they're cold.
> ...


----------



## NickB (1/4/10)

I had Fat Yak first time just before christmas. Not impressed to be honest. I suppose like most 'micro' brews it's better off tap, but the bottled version really just had no flavour or aroma for me.

Cheers


----------



## Nath151 (1/4/10)

i Love the fat yack 
i think that it tastes better out of the bottle than off tap
my "clone" is a 3kg ESB American Pale Ale Kit
15g amarilo hops (teabag)
and US-05 Yeast
Leave in fermenter for close to 2 weeks
bottle/keg, i natural carb
leave for at least another 2 weeks
chill and enjoy
Thanks to Colin at Brew Your Own At Home for pointing me to this recipie

Cheers Nath


----------



## Nick JD (1/4/10)

I love threads where Australians discover beer with flavour.


----------



## ledgenko (1/4/10)

I would have to agree that FAT YAK is a great beer.. however .. A clone that does not cost you $20 a six pack is a treat to behold!! My collegue in brewing SHawn_H and I did a Fat Yak clone before Xmas but unfortunately it got an infection and we lost it.. It put up a brave fight though... but definately on the cards to be redone.. 

I can remember Cascade did rate highly as the HOPS of choice too.. smelt freakin awesome !! 

Will get recipe and post it on here... Best of luck in making a great beer clone !!

L


----------



## lobo (1/4/10)

i have had this beer once about 9 months ago and it was really average, to put it lightly. it was off tap, and my first thought was 'it is infected' just had that taste where everything blended into one and you couldnt taste if it was hops or malt. thats the flavour i get from an infected beer will have to have another go at it.

Lobo


----------



## Zizzle (3/4/10)

I've seen huge variability in this beer. Some are great, nice APA. Others taste like dishwater.

I guess you can't do too much to VB to make it taste worse, all the handlers after the brewery are probably pretty lax with no adverse consequences. I'm just imagining that once or twice I have managed to get the outside case of pallet of Fat Yak that has been sitting outside in the sun for a few weeks.


----------



## MarkBastard (3/4/10)

Zizzle said:


> I've seen huge variability in this beer. Some are great, nice APA. Others taste like dishwater.
> 
> I guess you can't do too much to VB to make it taste worse, all the handlers after the brewery are probably pretty lax with no adverse consequences. I'm just imagining that once or twice I have managed to get the outside case of pallet of Fat Yak that has been sitting outside in the sun for a few weeks.



I agree.

When I first had this at the brekkie creek hotel when it was pretty new (the beer) it was great. Perfect session APA that was easy enough for swill drinkers to like.

When I had it on tap at 4 different places on the sunshine coast a few months back it was horrible at all places.

I think it's the handling, but I also think perhaps the dry hops carry this brew and when they dissipate through age or bad handling it is really lacklustre. So fresh is best which goes without saying.


----------



## Steve (3/4/10)

Ive had it just the once from the tap at my wife christmas party at Olims in Canberra. I thought, fantastic something ive heard so much about. Pffftttt, what a disappointment. Very bland. I wouldnt go out looking for it at Dan Murphys or the likes.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bum (3/4/10)

If I've gotta get a sixer of something (which I rarely do) it'll either be this or James Squire IPA. That should give you an idea of how "life changing" this beer is. When you get a good one it does smell really nice but beyond that you shouldn't be too shocked to find it is a Fosters brew.


----------



## Nick JD (3/4/10)

I prefer the new low-carb version, Skinny Yak.


----------



## Effect (16/4/10)

First time I tried this it was like dish water...didn't know what all the fuss was about. Tried it again the other day, completely different beer.

Would agree with a grain bill of:
97/3 pilsner/caramalt
cascade to high 20s ibu
1/2 gram/L of ns and cascade at 15
1/2 g/L cascade at 0
1/2 g/L ns dry hop

wyeast 1272

well that's how I taste it.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## hoohaaman (16/4/10)

NickB said:


> I had Fat Yak first time just before christmas. Not impressed to be honest. I suppose like most 'micro' brews it's better off tap, but the bottled version really just had no flavour or aroma for me.
> 
> Cheers



Thought the same,no aroma but could taste cascade up front.Finished weak,probably because I'm so use to NS,I expected more.Pretty uninspiring.IMHO


----------



## zoidbergmerc (28/4/10)

zoidbergmerc said:


> i suppose I'll try,
> 
> 2KG pale Male
> 1KG Amber Malt
> ...



I just had this one the other night and it was pretty good, it was pretty dark in colour but still really nice. I think I might have steeped the crystal too long\hot as it is quite bitter and leaves a coarse dry flavour on your tongue. It's far from fat yak taste wise but me and my mates all liked it all the same. Will make again.


----------



## schooey (1/5/10)

On the back of some of the recent comments here, I went and bought a six pack of Yak. It had a relatively new production date, >2 months, so I was thinking it still should be pretty fresh....

This'll be the last time I waste any money on this beer. I poured it into a glass reasonably cold and there was little or no hop aroma. What was there was mixed in with a fair whiff of butterscotch. The taste was quite bland, and again more butterscotch. I let it warm a little, and it only got worse... very thin body, crap all hop flavour and the butterscotch was slowly turning into Werther's Original territory...

Man, if what I drank changed someone's life, it could only be for the worse.


----------



## Verbyla (1/5/10)

Personally I love the beer. It's probably my fabourite at the moment and I've had it both in bottle and off tap. Both taste great IMO!

Found this extract recipe and will be trying it out soon:

Coopers liquid LME
400g Crystal
5g Cascade 7.8 AA% @ 45 minutes
10g Nelson Sauvin 11.5 AA% @ 45 minutes
15g Cascade 7.8 AA% @ 10 minutes
10g Nelson Sauvin 11.5 AA% @ 10 minutes
15g Cascade 7.8 AA% @ Flameout
15g Nelson Sauvin 11.5 AA% @ Flameout
20g Cascade 7.8 AA% Dry Hopping at Secondary
US-05 Yeast

Can't give you the link to where I found it as "fat yak" shows up with zero search results...... weird


----------



## Scruffy (1/5/10)

It was on at Brissie Airport for a time... Bloody lovely! Both times I went.

Can imagine the bottled being a bit compromised round these parts!


----------



## peas_and_corn (1/5/10)

schooey said:


> On the back of some of the recent comments here, I went and bought a six pack of Yak. It had a relatively new production date, >2 months, so I was thinking it still should be pretty fresh....
> 
> This'll be the last time I waste any money on this beer. I poured it into a glass reasonably cold and there was little or no hop aroma. What was there was mixed in with a fair whiff of butterscotch. The taste was quite bland, and again more butterscotch. I let it warm a little, and it only got worse... very thin body, crap all hop flavour and the butterscotch was slowly turning into Werther's Original territory...
> 
> Man, if what I drank changed someone's life, it could only be for the worse.



I'd say you got a bad batch, while it's not a crazy APA, it does have decent hops in it. I suggest you contact the brewery.


----------

